# XM Radio Installation Help



## wheatcracker (Jul 2, 2007)

I have a '03 Jetta and I'm trying to find a aesthetically sound way to install my Roady 2 XM radio, I need suggestions on hardwiring and radio placement.
Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: XM Radio Installation Help (wheatcracker)*

you can use this product:
[URLhttp://enfigcarstereo.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/PIE_XM6_VW02.html][/URL]
to import the audio and power the unit off your stock radio
and I'd suggest a dash mount like this to mount your radio to:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------

